# Double ended steam ferry model?



## Peregrine (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi all, I?m wanting to buy or make my own double ended steam ferry model and I want to know where can I buy one or How would I make one? Thanks in advance, Peregrine.


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

Don't know about modelling a steam double-ender but I've been aboard THIS one.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Hong Kong?


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Basil said:


> Don't know about modelling a steam double-ender but I've been aboard THIS one.


Here's a plan of it >


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Perigrine, I assume that you would most like to make a model of your namesake or similar. Have you tried the Auckland Maritime museum for photos, plans etc. someone must have the original drawings ex Bailey , shipwrights, Logan or who ever built them.
Members of the Allision family, the original ferry co owners might be a line of enquiry.

Bob


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi, if you're anywhere near West Auckland there is a double end ferry on the pads somewhere near Lincoln road Henderson. Good luck.


----------



## Peregrine (Aug 15, 2017)

spongebob said:


> Perigrine, I assume that you would most like to make a model of your namesake or similar. Have you tried the Auckland Maritime museum for photos, plans etc. someone must have the original drawings ex Bailey , shipwrights, Logan or who ever built them.
> Members of the Allision family, the original ferry co owners might be a line of enquiry.
> 
> Bob


Now I think about it I?m pretty shure Ive seen plans for the Toroa somewhere, I?ll check the maritime museum. On a side note I remember a year ago at the takapuna library seeing models made by David Balderston



jg grant said:


> Hi, if you're anywhere near West Auckland there is a double end ferry on the pads somewhere near Lincoln road Henderson. Good luck.


 Yeah that?s the Toroa The last double ender the picture in my profile is her on a sunny day


----------



## geo_sim (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi peregrine.
I have sent you a PM

George


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

A.D.FROST said:


> Hong Kong?


If you're referring to my post, that's the SS South Steyne, a retired Sydney Harbour ferry. The current ones are similar but diesel.
The topography of Sydney Harbour exposes the ferries to an ocean swell focussed through its entrance, The Heads.
Funny old thing but ISTR that the Jet Cats could handle higher seas than the more robust looking ferries.

For people living in or near Manly and commuting to Sydney it certainly beats the M4/M40 into London twice a day!


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Basil said:


> If you're referring to my post, that's the SS South Steyne, a retired Sydney Harbour ferry. The current ones are similar but diesel.
> The topography of Sydney Harbour exposes the ferries to an ocean swell focussed through its entrance, The Heads.
> Funny old thing but ISTR that the Jet Cats could handle higher seas than the more robust looking ferries.
> 
> For people living in or near Manly and commuting to Sydney it certainly beats the M4/M40 into London twice a day!


No,I was referring to the HK Star ferry's,but having not been there (been to Sydney a few times BSL) I didn't realise they were diesel electric.I bet you didn't know whether you were coming or going


----------



## Peregrine (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi all!, Still I still haven't found Toroa Blueprints


----------

